# skinny boy help



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

hey just joined so i was hoping for some help, no laughing please. been training for just over a year now , started out about 9.3 up to 11stone but still along way to go. i dont want to be getting to big as i play 11 a side on a weekend so i still want to be to run lol. as you can see im quite skinny any advise welcome .

my diet is as follows

6.45 am - 2 handfull of oats

9.45 am - Special k and two slices of oat meal toast

11.20 am - 60 grams of ISo2 weight gain

12.45 pm - jacket with beans and some ham or chicken- fruit

3am - 60 grams of ISo2 weight gain with some createin

4 pm - train ( wed and saturday off)

5pm - mince beef with veg and jacket

5.20 pm - all in one PHD synenergy

7pm - fruit

10.20 - 60 grams of ISo2 weight gain before bed.

sunday - chest - 5 a side on the evening

monday - arms

tuesday - sholders - 5 a side on the evening

wedensday - football training

thursday - back - 5 a side on the evening

friday - legs

saturday - football training

View attachment 632


View attachment 633


View attachment 634


View attachment 635


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

where is the protein,1 gram per pound you could aim for, eggs fish, chicken, meat, plus added protein shakes, carbs are important for energy, but serial,fruit veg,bread,pasta, rice its all carbs so if you have any spare cash go for a good protein blend. and get the person who pays the bills on your side for good nutrition.

i can't really have ago at your routine because I have just gone on a five day split for summer

mon/ abs class, quads, calfs

tue/ chest,biceps

wed/abs class,hamstrings, calfs

thurs/ shoulders, traps, triceps

fri/ back, mid section, calfs

I walk for cardio, extra if needed in gym

weekends off (gym)


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

what type of protein should i go for ??? when should i take it


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

good quality meat is good protein.

whey

eggs

fish

have a shake in the morning, afternoon, after training and before bed, thats about 100g protein. But if your a good eater get your protein from food......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i would shop around you could try the extreme range with 25% of with muscle chat code, I at the moment use Myprotein and get the total protein which is a blend of three protein sourses, i have just bought some nutrisport 90+ that would cost you about 45 quid

free delivary for 5 kilo this is also a blend of fast and slow burning protein so you can have it any time of the day.

I would look to have your first shake as part of your first meal say with some muisli, I mix muisli, asda's own, and cornflakes for fast carbs and a piece of fruit

I don't know when you train but you should eat about an hour before the gym, say poached eggs on brown toast, then straight after the gym, this is time for another shake

and fast carbs jam on white bread,its one of two times of the day you can eat fast carbs, and a piece of fruit.

the last one would be at bedtime, if you want a bit more mas add

oats asda's own 69p. if you use about 100grams of protein and split it between the three shakes that should do

your other meals should all have a good amount of protein, complex carbs and good fats look for six small meals a day.

I hope this helps


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

cheers mate. i have just been told to use my protein website , i was looking at the 90+ stuff to, is it any good ? i want to add mass while still been fit for the football , thats why i struggle to put weight on becuase i play that much also my diet has been a total waste for ages. i train at four and i normal have my phd all in one just after the gym

so the shakes you recomend is that just one scoop eg 30grams ?

should i ditch the weight gainer to ?

i was looking at some iso2 protein becuase it has 12 grams of carbs in every serving to .

any help welcome thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if money is an issue I would bin the weight gainer and just eat good complex carbs then have more money for protein, and yes 90+ is ok, check out the total protein on myprotein site you might have to type it in, I buy in bulk and get 1.8 kilo for 16 quid a bag, I use about a kilo a week, if money isn't an issue the worlds your oyster.


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

money isnt that much of an issue mate, if i did keep with the wieght gainer where would i use it in terms of my day.

eg

6.40 - protein shake

5.30 - all in one phd

10.20 protein shake

where would the weight gain go ?? i was also thinking of getting some of that atlas carbo charge if i did come off the weight gain . i dont want to put on any fat you see thats why i would rather not have the gainer


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if you stick to complex carbs you won't have a problem with fat, protein is the only thing that builds muscle it also stops you snacking and muscle management burns calories simple carbs are a problem because they spike insulin that then supresses them making you feel hungry so its another bag of crisps or piece of cake

it all ends up in a visious circle, and the simple carbs they get stored as fat, google it. But some fats on the other hand can be benificial nuts oils ect


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

so do you think i should give the carbo charge a miss then ?? is there any advise you could give me on my pictures, where i need to put more effort in , all over i know lol. i have virtually managed to cut out all snacking , eg crisps , buiscuits etc.

was thinking of making some protein flapjack mind


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You look ok, gaining muscle, lean muscle is not as easy as people think, but you are heading in the right direction I would try to mix one large body part with a small one like in my routine you want to be spending about an hour in the gym, how do you work your abs only you could do with a little lower abs work.

example one day routine/shoulders traps tri's

dB shoulder press 3x10

side lateral raise 3x10

front seated db raise 3x10

reverse fly machine (rear delt) 3x10

shrugs 3x10

dips or mcn dips 3x10

db overhead extensions 3x10

I was looking at your pecs you could do incline press, you want the tie in with the shoulders. but I could go on and on.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

Or something like this

CHEST AND TRICEPS

Incline press @ 5 x 8

flat press @ 5 x 8

I wouldn't bother about doing any flys yet cause thats a shaping exercise.

Dips

Push ups.....

BACK AND BICEPS

deadlifting @ 5 x 8

bentover rows @ 5 x 8

wide grip pull up @ 3 x 10

rear delts @ 3 x 8

lat pulldown @ 3 x 8

pull ups (wrist facing you) @ 3 x 10

bicep curls

SHOULDERS

press @ 5 x 8

side raises @ 3 x 8

front raises @ 3 x 8

upright rows or shrugs @ 3 x 8 ( TRAPS)

LEGS

squats @ 5 x 8

ext @ 5 x 30

curls @ 5 x 30

calfs @ 5 x 10

Press @ 3 x 10

This is preTty much what i do at the moment. It has worked me mate.

When i first started training i was flat benching 40kg now im doing 100kg on a smith machine, free weights im doing 80kg.....good luck with your training


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

for abs i normally just do crunches or some times i put the bench on incline and hook my feet under the smiths . what else could i do ??

do you think i wold be better splitting my routine ? whats wrong with one body part per day ??

now that im going to just use whey will i need to take more than the recomended does . i worked out from my weight gainer i get about 53 grams of protein to 120grams of weight gainer , if i just go on whey i will only be getting about 60 grams , becuase i will only be consuming 3x25gram servings ??


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

i have been told to get this carb stuff , would it be a good idea

Vitargo pure - Carbohydrates | myprotein.co.uk


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

1 scoop of whey is about 25g protein

have 3 - 4 whey drinks per day

you could double your scoops by adding more water but you might end up straight in the loo


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

i just cant make my mind up on what protein to get now , there is so much to chose from.

i like the iso2 stuff but the 90+ looks great value

i also hear the myprotein is good to .

do you thnik im doing the right thing coming off the weight gain??

sorry for all the questions i just really want to nail this , i want to give my body the best chance possible to gain the good mass


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Extreme Build & Recover for post workout every time


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

vitargo is just simple carbs you can have them first thing, or straight after training but like I say they're just carbs, you'll read here a lot of builders adding oats to there shakes that will do as a mass builder. I'd go with 90+ for now or if you can afford both try an extreme product, but I would say don't get drawn into the maximuscle world, I get my supps raw, then if I want to add something, amino acid, bcaa, glutamine,hmb creatine then I add them to my own protein,much cheaper.

I also carry dextrose tablets in the gym this is for when i have been in the gym for over one hour., but this can get expensive

My mate uses vitargo, I bang a cheap hot chocolate mix in with my protein that I found, with a banana

When I said things can get expensive I meant in general i have spent about 800 quid with myprotein this last year so stick to the basics, you can add as you learn.


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

whats an extream product mate?? do carbs help for energy ?

will there be less fat in the 90+ compeared to my weight gainer becuase im trying to shed body fat whilst gaining mass


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

90+ is called that because it is 90+ of protein, carbs are the best form of energy, though it would be nice to use fat, that isn't that easy, like I said carbs can turn to fat, or be stored as fat, but a diet of complex carbs fruit, veg, whole grain, oats, brown rice, brown pasta are slow burning and will give you a steady supply of energy, but after training you need to recoup your glycogen levels quickly so you can have simple carbs that will be used up almost immediately this is also true in the morning, when you have not eaten for several hours.

look on this site you will see an advertiement for extreme nutrition, click on it and have a read of the supplements on there

you can get 25% of retail price with code mcd25


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

cheers mate you have been a big help. going to order some 90+ tonight ,i will order some carb stuff for after the gym to. would i be able to put it into my phd all in one becuase i take that after the gym


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i can't see why not, thats you making your first stack.

as I say i can have several different supps in one shake that help do different jobs, such as fat burning or anti catabolic.


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

im going to order it now , i just think its so cheep i worry about it lol.

was talking to a mate about putting peanut butter in my shakes and he said it has loads of fat in is this true ??

he keeps telling me to stay on the weight gain to


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

as I say there are some fats that are benificial, I eat a jar a week, you must have fats, so its better that you choose which fats you have, peanut on brown is one of my snacks if you are worried about nutrisport 90+ then do a search on here you might get a review

I don't know if I have said this but discount supplements are good

with free postage they will also let you know when its on offer, which means its cheaper again.

you are going to have to start reading food labels, Iread everything I pick up.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

Why dont you try extreme build and recover, 43g carbs per serving....


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

ordered my 90+ last night along with some carbs so i will keep you upto date. my cardio is getting quite intense now the season is about to begin , i feel although im dropping weight . is there any thing i should be doing to keep gaining ?


----------



## imapc (May 31, 2009)

eat eat eatttt


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

I dont pretend to know what Im talkingabout, or think, that my diet is the proper way to do it, but just as an example this is what im currently eating:

Training days.

Breakfast 9am.

Porridge oats and 30g protein Whey , multivitamin

Snack 12pm.

Tub of low fat cottage cheese and a bananana and 1 portion almonds. (36g protein)

3pm Lunch.

Chicken breast, rice and brocolli (30g protein)

6pm (pre workout)

Chicken breast sandwich with cheese and ham (35g protein)

9pm (post workout)

30g whey protein with oats and a bananana. (30g protein)

Works out to around 150g protein.

Off days exactly the same except last meal, is either fish or steak with salad and an egg.


----------

